# How big is your Hard Drive?



## WeatherMan

Hi peeps, 

Was looking around the forum and can't seem to find a thread on hard drive sizes, Just post how big your drives are and what you have in total (gb) or tb for some people .

I have 320gb's
a
Western Digital Caviar Special Edition 320gb ( SATA )

Thought this would actually be enough for me but now with all the downloaded dvds/tv recordings/dvd/cd ripping iv managed to use almost 140gb in about a week  I can see an upgrade is gonna be needed in the near future  Im thinking another 80 ATA133 + 250 SATA300, making a total of 650gb


----------



## Burgon

My is 20GB, LOL (enough for me, never got to the edge)
Romember one of those first apple laptops?
yea i have 200Kb storage!
LOL


----------



## Jet

you should make a poll with 20GB, 40GB, 60GB, 80GB, 120GB, 160GB, 200GB, 250GB, 320GB, etc.


----------



## MasterEVC

250GB+160GB+120GB+80GB+36GB  and on network storage 80+80GB


----------



## Dr Studly

20gb+40gb...  i wish i had nice computer like you guys... i am working on it


----------



## m3incorp

2x 250GB, 2x 120GB.


----------



## ceewi1

2x250GB & 1x80GB.  510GB of it full, lol (and that's about 2 weeks after a format)


----------



## The_Other_One

80G in the desktop, 60G in the laptop, 40G in the Mac.  I have an external 80G drive, a spare 80G IDE, and the 200G I'm trying to sell -.-  PLEASE BUY IT!!!

*cough*  OK, anyway, I have a few other drives/computers as well, but nothing else is really worth listing.  Perhaps one day I'll make an 80G network drive or something...


----------



## Livzz

geez you guys have some huge storage! 
in my old computer i have 40Gb + 8Gb, and in my new computer (gonna pick it up wednesday) i'm gonna have 74Gb, and eventually get another 250Gb...


----------



## Altanore

Only 120GB.  Plan on getting one of those 1TB drives when they are released


----------



## Rip_Uk

300gb at the moment but im looking at 2 more the same size. ;P


----------



## helmie

Just the one 250GB WD 16MB SATAII HDD. Im hoping to get another one and put it in RAID 0, should be fun


----------



## SFR

I have two 250GB drives on my Dell machine.  I have 160GB on my HP Server and 80GB on an old custom built machine.  I also have a 500GB External Harddrive from g-tech attached to my HP and a 250GB Iomega Network Drive.


----------



## tweaker

160GB in the Intel box,
250GB in the AMD box.

I've ordered a 300GB Seagate though along with some other stuff, should be here next week. Making a total of 710GB.


----------



## bigdogz4u2

2x500GB = 1TB Raid 0 configration
300GB External Maxtor

Total: 1.3TB of storage ..


----------



## OvenMaster

Main box is 80GB master, 20GB slave, and only came close to filling the 80 once. 
Backup Pentium I box: 4.3GB LOLOL

Stupid question, but what on earth do you guys fill hundreds of gigs of space with??

Tom


----------



## elmarcorulz

OvenMaster said:
			
		

> Stupid question, but what on earth do you guys fill hundreds of gigs of space with??
> 
> Tom


Raw video files is what i would assume alot of people fill there big hard drives up with, thos files are huge


----------



## tweaker

OvenMaster said:
			
		

> Stupid question, but what on earth do you guys fill hundreds of gigs of space with??
> 
> Tom


 
Primary media editing, it takes alot of space for me. Also my fiber is capable of around 3.5GB of data/hour.


----------



## Geoff

i used to have a 300GB, but now i just have an 80GB.


----------



## SFR

Between VB, ASP, java, MFC, and C applications I have created and 3D animations (NURBS), recorded television shows, a few websites, a ton of clip art and music files... I have only used about 600GB... still have about 900GB free..


----------



## dragon2309

80Gb WD Caviar  +  120Gb Seagate Barracuda  =  200Gb in this PC

8.2Gb in my 500Mhz AMD box

if you want to get technical i have 30Gb in various servers dotted around the globe... aswell as a 60gb on network file server (dedicated) i also set up 10Gb partitions on all other PC's in the house to use as network storage for other people, thats 4 other networked PC's = 40Gb

200 + 8.2 + 30 + 60 + 40 = 338.2Gb total stoarge. I was never one for a lot of storage...

dragon


----------



## WeatherMan

wow don;t you get confused with all the different drives and partitions , also whats the access times like for you over ye house network?


----------



## haynea4f

I have a 250GB hard drive. I dont need more than that.


----------



## SAAER45

80GB on my main computer, personally I couldn't see the need for a huge hard drive, I could never fill 250GB...


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

P4
80 GB
120 GB
160 Gb (External)

Mac
40 GB
40 GB
80 Gb (External)

P2/Server
30GB
12 GB (External)

562 GB total


----------



## Skizzor

250GB but new h/d will be arrving for 500GB


----------



## kjkiller

160gb


----------



## computer_pirson

Skizzor said:
			
		

> 250GB but new h/d will be arrving for 500GB



So you will have 750 GB?

That's insane.  What are you doing that you possibly need that much space.


----------



## tweaker

computer_pirson said:
			
		

> So you will have 750 GB?
> 
> That's insane.  What are you doing that you possibly need that much space.


I think he meant he will be adding another 250GB drive for a total of 500GB. We have members with 1500GB as well. Storage is cheap these days, and needed.


----------



## suprasteve

300gb maxtor, 200gb seagate


----------



## Apokarteron

160 GB at the moment


----------



## Verve

In three computers:

(Dell) 80gb
(Gateway) 75gb (Is it really 80 but listed as 75?)
(Gateway) 30gb


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

40gb in my three main computers(enough for me)


----------



## meanman

*hdd size*

hdd 160g,120g,300g,and 80g,


----------



## Ku-sama

8x500GB SATA2
2x320GB PATA Master
1x500GB PATA Slave
11xSIKE 

250GB SATA2


----------



## liquidshadow

3x250GB WD 16mb SATA2
Going to be setting up a RAID-5 structure


----------



## J0efrmcanada

*Not an ego thing but ihave the biggest drive...*

Well where should i start oh ya lets start with storage, see i have a university connection and i can always dload at around 350-400 kb/s and sometimes i can get up to 800-900 kb/s.  So i take advantage of this i set up my 4 drives to appear as 2.  Both are just storage drives i used 1 Tb for my videos, don't bother renting them anymore, and my other Tb i use for tv shows, i pretty much have every show and every season of it.  And then I have a 74 raptor just to run my Os and a few games off of was gonna get the 36 but for the price difference it was worth it to dbl the space.  Now before you think i am crazy and why would i ever get this much storage is because i built my computer to be a media pc computer.  And have an large collection of movies and whenever me and my gf wanna watch movies we hate looking through all of our dvd's and then we spend alot of time sayin i dunno what was this one about again and then we just end up wasting alot of time and this way we can both watch whatever we want whenever we want.  And for a image i have around 1100 movies on my one drive and they are all dvd quality...Took alot of looking to make sure they are dvd quality..no bootleg versions and don't even know how many tv shows we have but various seasons from 24-smallvile-top gear (best car show ever)


----------



## DCIScouts

Currently I have 280GB over 3 partitions.  One partition (126GB using 50.2) is used for TV video (anyone need classic SNL? ).  Other data partition is 60GB with 17.2 GB used.  My main drive is 74.4GB with 22.1GB used after a format about 6 weeks ago.  Before the reformat, that drive was full with games, plus had programs taking up near 35GB on the 60GB partition.  Oh, and don't forget the 19.6GB lost due to FAT32 formatting, grr...


----------



## Arm_Pit3

300gb 16mb buffer sata 150 hd, and i fryed my 120gb ide, but it was undeer warrenty(3yr) so i will hopefully get a brand new one(prab sell?) i have a 40gb a 10.2gb 9.something gb 2gb i think a 6.4gb, and a 40mb from my dad that i am saving forever  i find it great how big it is, its like 2x the size of a PSU.


----------



## Bobo

290GB of space on my desktop, 30GB on my lappy (which I really only use for internet access)


----------



## Christian Darrall

40gb primary and 20gb secondary and scuzzis


----------



## ABonel33smidget

I have a 320 sata, 80 and 40 gig ide


----------



## mega10169

40GB and an 80GB...heres how much I have left on the 40GB(My Windows XP drive):




I need a bigger hard drive so badly...


----------



## BigBrains57

2 80gb W Digital IDE hdd, ones full (with XP Pro) and one the other has 60 gb left and Linux, i have a 1.4 gb hdd with backups too, somewhere....


----------



## MasterEVC

OvenMaster said:
			
		

> Main box is 80GB master, 20GB slave, and only came close to filling the 80 once.
> Backup Pentium I box: 4.3GB LOLOL
> 
> Stupid question, but what on earth do you guys fill hundreds of gigs of space with??
> 
> Tom


 
TV shows (ive got simpsons season 1-15 complete and Season 16 almost done, Every DBZ episode, every Inuyasha episode) ~50GB of music, some full DVD images I ripped, game and application cd/dvd images, plus about 15GB of roms and such, movie AVI's I made from some of my DVD's I ripped, all my digital camera pics, (1000+), programs, and drivers + a bunch of other stuff


----------



## Penguinlord

200gb (183gb actual usuable space) and 81.3gb left.


----------



## Dylanj123

My family computer has 80GB and my new laptop hass 100GB 7200rpm


----------



## Geoff

Christian Darrall said:
			
		

> 40gb primary and 20gb secondary and scuzzis


Are you sure there both SCSI's and not IDE?

And you still need to change your sig to 1600Mhz.


----------



## jimmymac

1 X seagate barracuda 300GB SATA
2 X Seagate 120GB Ide

Leaves me with 540gb space overall, but im not far off filling em so might have to inevest in another large Sata drive, expecting to push the terrabyte mark by end of year im sure


----------



## marquita188

i only have a 80gb, but really 74gb hard drive with 1% space left on pc1.
pc2 have only 40gb, but really 38.2gb with 14.1gb left, 
and on pc3 have only 512mb of space.


----------



## Marcus55

200GB for me. It's enough for me to have a few games on, plus the essentials for school etc.


----------



## eyesofvenus

250GB's although im starting to run out of space. Also have 2 full 200Gb external hard disk drives


----------



## jp198780

how the hell you run put of space on a 250 gig?! i gotta 5GB, 2 10GB's, 6GB, and 30GB, and neither of them are half full.


----------



## mgoldb2

2 X 200GB
320GB

Total space: 720GB


----------



## 4W4K3

Used to have ~120GB when I had a desktop, neither of them were even close to full (80+40GB)

Now running one 60GB which has 33GB left on it. It would have more like 40-45GB but the idiots at HP/Compaq partitioned 8GB of it for "recovery mode" and it will void my warranty if I remove it for extra space. It's such a waste...


----------



## eyesofvenus

jp198780 said:
			
		

> how the hell you run put of space on a 250 gig?! i gotta 5GB, 2 10GB's, 6GB, and 30GB, and neither of them are half full.



Lets just say that i dont like to delete stuff 
I have lots anime and films backed up on my drives


----------



## jp198780

oo ok lol, i wasnt trying 2 be nasty or anything, i was just wondering.


----------



## eyesofvenus

No problem, I have to admit though, it is a ridiculous amount of backed up stuff! LOL


----------



## way2evil

i have a 250 which had about 10 gigs free and i cleaned it out now only 33 used.


----------



## Bobo

way2evil said:
			
		

> i have a 250 which had about 10 gigs free and i cleaned it out now only 33 used.


It is very easy to store huge amounts of unwanted crap on a computer, the size of which you don't realise until you get rid of them.


----------



## Shady

80 is enough for me
20 GB  Drive for windows 15 GB Drive for linux and the rest is for crap
it's almost 3\4 full
i never runout of space i always burn stuff on DVDs


----------



## lhstud10

Rip_Uk said:


> 300gb at the moment but im looking at 2 more the same size. ;P



what kind of things must you do in order to carry that much data. i have a 60 gig and ive used 10gig of it...


----------



## Bobo

I've used 180GB of this 250GB.  I just store stuff.  Everything stuff.  Except porn.


----------



## nffc10

Bobo said:


> I've used 180GB of this 250GB.  I just store stuff.  Everything stuff.  *Except porn*.



LOL  Were supposed to believe that! 

I have an 80GB in my pc, my brother has 100GB, my dad has 160GB and we got a Maxtor external HD in the PC World sale at half price and that is 320GB. That is used for backing up all our hard drives.


----------



## Bobo

nffc10 said:


> LOL  Were supposed to believe that!


*sigh* Yes, you are.  Because it's the truth.

Actually my 250GB is out of commission (see my fire in the hard drive thread) so I have 200GB right now, but as soon as the part comes, I'll have 450GB.


----------



## nffc10

Bobo said:


> Actually my 250GB is out of commission (see my fire in the hard drive thread) so I have 200GB right now, but as soon as the part comes, I'll have 450GB.



What are you gonna do with 450GB? 80GB is just enough for what i need although by the middle of next month i plan to get an extra 160GB or 200GB for my pc. It'll be mainly used for making game mods and stuff which i have only just started doing, but i'm finding it very enjoyable although it can drag on a bit!


----------



## Bobo

nffc10 said:


> What are you gonna do with 450GB,


I'm gonna have a backup of everything.  I'll probably get an external enclosure for one of them.


----------



## WeatherGeek

I have 250 gb that came with my system... 128 gb of it is used


----------



## grimxx

320gb don't really need any more I use the comp for manily burning dvds and gaming so space for me is not really an issue but now that hd dvd and all that new stuff is coming out I might need an upgrade


----------



## hpi

I have a 300gb one.


----------



## robina_80

80gb for windows and
320gb for data eg movies tv series music, music videos


----------



## kof2000

last time i checked i had 36 250gb maxtors. i tried not to break the 250 barrier seeing as how fragile they are and i dont want to lose more than 250gb of data at a time


----------



## Bobo

36?hard drives?  wtf?!?!  Why would you have to worry about losing data?  You could set up one nasty RAID array with those.


----------



## kof2000

my electric will skyrocket if i do that. it is already around 300 monthly...


----------



## The_Beast

i have a 60gig in the family HP and once i get my computer i will be getting a 320gig


----------



## Bobo

> my electric will skyrocket if i do that. it is already around 300 monthly...



then why do you have them sitting around?


----------



## kof2000

they are not plugged in.


----------



## JFHuff

160+80......bought the 80 last week to help with all the crap on my comp and im still running short on space


----------



## Geoff

kof2000 said:


> they are not plugged in.



So why do you have them then?


----------



## Kornowski

I have a 40GB, it's a bit small, I've got 14GB left, So I'm ok for now, I guess...

Is it better to get an external or an external one, I know an internal one will be faster but is that the only thing?


----------



## JSquier

I have a 300gb and 320gb with about half full


----------



## TherealChessnut

On my computer (my dad's old one) 20+20GB  It used to have a 1.9GB hard drive, lol.

On the family computer 250GB


----------



## alexandergre

my notebook 80GB and 120 GB extern  + 130DVD which are movies and videos and musics. hahahaha


----------



## Bobo

Now I got my 250GB working, so I have 450GB.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Currently atm.
 500gb.

 prolly gonna add my 250gb in tonight


----------



## billy0510

this thread started 2 years ago lets see in 2 years how much has changed.  

2 x laptops 160gb each
desktop 160gb

looking for a external 500+ for network


----------



## Ambushed

Mines 120GB 7200


----------



## Ramodkk

120GB. I don't need much space


----------



## Kornowski

500GB + 120GB 

I used to have an 80GB HDD...


----------



## The_Beast

I just added a 320GB Seagate

that make a total of 380Gb


----------



## computeruler

i have a 160gb


----------



## diduknowthat

I have a 400gb hard drive on my computer. I also have a 160GB hard drive lying around not doing anything.


----------



## sandlotje89

5.25"


----------



## royalmarine

1 x 150gb raptor
3 x 500gb spinpoints
3 x 1tb hitachi

laptop has a 250gb drive.


----------



## computeruler

4.65tbs! woa!


----------



## voyagerfan99

2 HDD's, both Maxtor's

I've got a 120 GB ATA drive and an 80GB ATA drive.

I have SATA slots on my mobo and am thinking of getting a 320GB SATA soon. Then I'll swap my OS over to the other drive.


----------



## Vizy

3x WD 30gb hard drives just laying around
1x Samsung 40gb hdd, also laying around

The drives are laying around because i only have one IDE slot, and all those drives are IDE 

1x Buffalo 500gb external hdd (for all my impotant files such as school work, music, movies, programs)
1x Maxtor 160gb- main hdd, tri-partitioned.


----------



## Mitch?

80gb IDE + 160gb SATA + 40gb Ext.

280gb total, desperately need more


----------



## royalmarine

computeruler said:


> 4.65tbs! woa!



i love rapidshare


----------



## G25r8cer

I got a Seagate 320gb and a Samsung 750gb 32mb cache. I love the samsung and its so fast!! I use the Seagate as the main drive and the samsung for pics, movies, documents. The samsung is already half full and I got the hdd about 3 weeks ago. LOL


----------



## WeatherMan

Gaming System
320GB
400GB
160GB USB

HTPC
40GB (HD Streamed over network so don't need space)

Sisters System
20GB

Laptop 1
160GB

Laptop 2
160GB

Laptop 3
120GB


----------



## Quick69GTO

PC1
36gig RaptorsX2 (RAID 0)
300gig
320gig
320gig

PC2
80gig

PC3 (Wife)
250gig

120gig 2.5 external USB drive


----------



## xxamdxx

I rock the cheap 80 gig samsung


----------



## Cleric7x9

main rig:

2 raptors (150gb each) two 500gb drives 
2 500gb external drivers
TOTAL: 2.3TB

server:
2 500GB drivers
TOTAL: 1TB

laptop:
160GB


----------



## cohen

1 x 320GB WD SATA Hard Drive
1 x 160GB External Hard Drive - No external Power needed


----------



## voyagerfan99

There was a thread on this just a few days ago.

EDIT: I didn't notice this was the same thread


----------



## i3adi3oyMike

*Storage*

I have a 320GB SATA-300 and 500GB Sata-300 both Seagate...and then externally I have a USB enclosure with a 320GB in it.


----------



## Gareth

On my Main PC, I have a 
750GB Seagate Barracuda HDD
On my Media Center I have
160GB+250GB+250GB+80GB Seagate Barracuda's
On my College PC I have
80GB Hitachi Deskstar 
On my HP Pavilion 7810 I have
8.4GB Western Digital IDE
On my Emachines T3065 I have
80GB Western Digital IDE
20GB Quantum Fireball 4500RPM 
and finally
On my laptop I have
120GB Hitachi Travelstar


----------



## Soccrmastr

I have a Seagate Barrauda 7200.10 320GB


----------



## funkysnair

740 gig

wahoooooooo the space

getting another 500 gig soon "1.24 terrabites"

every one is listing all there computers? next itll be xbox,s playstations and hd camcorders lol.....

1gig in my phone
32mb in digital photo frame
512 sitting here doing nothing lmfao


----------



## SirKenin

150 GB Raptor X (and one sitting here to be installed at some point)
74 GB Raptor
750 GB Seagate
2 x 1 TB
6 x 146 GB Fujitsu SCSI
3 x 136 GB Seagate SCSI
160 GB WD
80 GB WD
100 GB Fujitsu 2.5"
100 GB Seagate 2.5"
160 GB WD
120 GB WD
80 GB Maxtor
80 GB Seagate

I guess that's a little over 5 TB.

That's what I currently have in use.

As far as what's sitting here for sale.... umm... several TB.


----------



## Cleric7x9

any raptors for sale?


----------



## SirKenin

Yes, but for you Newegg would be cheaper I would think.


----------



## ducis

500gb*500gb raid 0
about 650 gbs of that are used


----------



## patrickv

damn u guys are talking TB's of data 
well in my pc now there's only 2x160GB

120GB sata Western Digital (dead)
40GB maxtor (dead)
80 GB seagate (dead)

but if i counted all the pc's on my network, approx 40, am pretty sure i'll have so much TB's too !!!


----------

